# Itse generoitujen certien asennus clientille

## Obi-Lan

Miten laitan työasemalle itse generoidun sertifikaatin niin, että sitä pystyy käyttämään kaikki openssl toimivat softat? /etc/ssl/certs? mitä muuta pitää tehdä?

----------

